# About.com- Low Fat Vegetarian Recipes for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

For those of you who are vegetarians who suffer from IBS, I can only imagine the difficulty you face in finding things to eat. From the little that I know about a vegetarian diet, I imagine it to be very bean-based. Healthy, but with known gassy effects! My newest addition to my series on IBS recipes offers you some IBS-friendly alternatives:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

